# Riding a horse with hypp



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Horse HYPP

Generally, it seems heterozygous (n/h) are less severely affected by this disease than are homozygous (h/h) horses. However, they can all suffer from sporadic muscle tremors and paralysis. With no way of knowing when and where and episode will strike, I would not ride a horse with hypp.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have to agree, I wouldn't be riding a horse that has it as well. Riding a healthy horse shows its own risks as is, let alone one with such a serious condition.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I do not completly agree because I know 2 horses who are HYPP positive and are ridden. They do require alot more care but it depends on how sensitive the horse is. Talk to the owner and the vet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just keep in mind that a horse who is N/H can still be effected enough to have seizures and fall. If he lands on top of you, it's really not pleasant. BTDT and I wasn't even riding, just grooming at a show. I wouldn't even think of riding an N/H horse.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Plenty of N/H horses are ridden and shown under saddle everyday. As a matter of fact, a western mare at this year's AQHA World Show won a title or two and she's N/H. If you maintain an N/H horse with the correct food etc, AND exercise...which is was an N/H horse needs, then you are ahead of the game. And actually, MOST attacks occur when the horse is at rest.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I have to disagree as well, there is a HYPP horse that is ridden often where I board, he is very athletic and you would never guess he has HYPP. His owner is just very careful about how much water he drinks and what he eats. But aren't most horse owners really anal about that stuff anyways?


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I would not ride an N/H horse either, or lease one. There are SO many horses out there without any genetic issues, why knowingly take on the burden of one that needs to be micromanaged to be usable? *shakes head* and why folks keep breeding them is beyond me.....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Just keep in mind that a horse who is N/H can still be effected enough to have seizures and fall. If he lands on top of you, it's really not pleasant. BTDT and I wasn't even riding, just grooming at a show. I wouldn't even think of riding an N/H horse.


This. I've seen it happen firsthand to a very dear friend who won't ever have children because of it. It was horrifying to watch, he had the attack in the middle of a wp class. 

I wouldn't ever think of riding an N/H horse myself because I've seen what can happen. That's just not a chance I'm willing to take.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> This. I've seen it happen firsthand to a very dear friend who won't ever have children because of it. It was horrifying to watch, he had the attack in the middle of a wp class.
> 
> I wouldn't ever think of riding an N/H horse myself because I've seen what can happen. That's just not a chance I'm willing to take.


I'm sorry about what happened to your friend! Did she have her horse on an HYPP-based diet, keep the Kayro syrup on hand etc? Granted the Kayro syrup is for emergencies when an attack happens, and if you are riding when an attack DOES happen...then it's hard to get the Kayro in right away. But if you follow strict guidelines with an N/H horse, it CAN lessen the chances of an attack.

Personally, I would not own an N/H horse for the mere reason that I'm not an Impressive fan to begin with. It's not a bloodline I look for in my performance horses which has nothing to do with the HYPPP issue.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

GotaDunQH said:


> I'm sorry about what happened to your friend! Did she have her horse on an HYPP-based diet, keep the Kayro syrup on hand etc? Granted the Kayro syrup is for emergencies when an attack happens, and if you are riding when an attack DOES happen...then it's hard to get the Kayro in right away. But if you follow strict guidelines with an N/H horse, it CAN lessen the chances of an attack.
> 
> Personally, I would not own an N/H horse for the mere reason that I'm not an Impressive fan to begin with. It's not a bloodline I look for in my performance horses which has nothing to do with the HYPPP issue.


Sadly, she bought the horse with a falsfied N/N test. He'd not shown symptoms prior to going down that day. 

Impressive isn't my cup of tea either, HYPP aside. If it was, I'd only have N/N horses. I have several Poco Bueno bred horses, I'd not own one of that line if it was a HERDA carrier or affected. For me it's a matter of why take a chance when there are plenty of other nice horses out there that don't have baggage.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Sadly, she bought the horse with a falsfied N/N test. He'd not shown symptoms prior to going down that day.
> 
> Impressive isn't my cup of tea either, HYPP aside. If it was, I'd only have N/N horses. I have several Poco Bueno bred horses, I'd not own one of that line if it was a HERDA carrier or affected. For me it's a matter of why take a chance when there are plenty of other nice horses out there that don't have baggage.


Meanie poopoohead how dare you not like Impressive horses? Oh... sorry. That was my inner child screaming at you. 

I have a friend that came dang near close to buying a horse that was HYPP N/H. The owner kept saying... I'm looking for the papers. She finally got her to give the registered name of the horse. I looked it up for her and it turned out to be Impressive bred with the notation on the papers (from when you didn't HAVE to have them tested). 

She sent some mane in to the lab and it turns out this horse had been tested THREE times. The lab told her that when they called with the results before they sent them to her in the mail. This chick KNEW the horse was HYPP N/H and was going to sell it and THEN send the papers over after money passed hands.

The horse hadn't had any symptons (that we know of) and was a great horse. Good looker, perfect personality, QUIET...great mover. She sent it back. Too risky, especially since it was going to be for her child... :-(


----------

